# Nov 17 Double



## Jake Allen (Nov 28, 2018)

This was an intense hunt the morning of November 17.

2 tough shots; the doe at 6 steps from 20' in the tree, arrow slipped thru a hole in a Bayberry bush, the buck shot while he was walking broadside at 29 long steps.

The shots happened 25 minutes apart. I was sitting on a hot scrape at the edge of a thick swamp in Schley County.

Sometimes everything falls into place. The buck fell within sight and the doe went about 350 yards.

I slid down the tree, took care of the buck, then went back to camp, ate a sandwich, got Ruby the Blue Heeler, took her to the area and put her on the doe’s trail, She took me right to the deer,

My good buddy and great American Barry Duggan helped me navigate the wheeler into the woods to the deer, load both deer on the wheeler, then out of the woods and we slid them into the back of his truck.

Barry said navigating the wheeler thru that pine thicket was like playing chess; you have to plan 3 moves ahead.

Back at camp, Donnie, Barry and Chris cleaned the doe, and I skinned, and took apart the buck. Good times with good friends.

A double kill with the Recurve has been on my list for years and I am proud of both of these animals. It was a wonderful day.

I was shooting 500 spine carbon Blem shafts, with a 200 grain STOS broadhead. Good penetration on both shots. The angle on the doe was almost straight down, and I managed to double lung
with the exit hole just behind the left shoulder, and low.

Man, I love hunting with a Barebow, it makes the experience such a beautiful thing when it all comes together.

Life is Good!


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 28, 2018)

Awesome!!!, congrats!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 28, 2018)

bilgerat said:


> Awesome!!!, congrats!!


Thanks!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 28, 2018)

Congrats to you, what a great day you had. AWESOME.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 28, 2018)

bowhunterdavid said:


> Congrats to you, what a great day you had. AWESOME.


Thanks!


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 28, 2018)

Those doubles don't come often with a stickbow. Heck of a good hunt. Congrats!


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 28, 2018)

Way to go Jeff, super!


----------



## Dennis (Nov 28, 2018)

Good job


----------



## Red Arrow (Nov 28, 2018)

Hard to beat a double with a stick bow! Congrats!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 28, 2018)

Good hunt Jeff, stay at it nice deer!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 29, 2018)

WOHOO, love it!!! Way to go Jeff, just danged awesome!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 29, 2018)

Todd Cook said:


> Those doubles don't come often with a stickbow. Heck of a good hunt. Congrats!


Thanks man!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 29, 2018)

OconeeDan said:


> Way to go Jeff, super!


Thanks Dan! Good to hear from you buddy.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 29, 2018)

Stump Shooter said:


> Good hunt Jeff, stay at it nice deer!


Thanks Robert!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 29, 2018)

Al33 said:


> WOHOO, love it!!! Way to go Jeff, just danged awesome!!!


Thanks Al! Big deal to me.


----------



## Robert Harper (Nov 29, 2018)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Blueridge (Nov 30, 2018)

Congrats Jeff!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 1, 2018)

Congratulations Jeff!!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 3, 2018)

Way to go, Jeff!


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 3, 2018)

Blueridge said:


> Congrats Jeff!!


Thank you Stan!


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 3, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Congratulations Jeff!!


Thanks Mitch!


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 3, 2018)

dutchman said:


> Way to go, Jeff!


Thank you Gene.


----------



## Triple C (Dec 3, 2018)

Very nice!  Congrats on what had to be a fantastic day.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2018)

Congratulations Jeff.  Way to get it done!


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 11, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Congratulations Jeff.  Way to get it done!


Thanks John!


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 11, 2018)

Well done sir! I love it!!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Dec 12, 2018)

Rock On, Brother!


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 14, 2018)

Heck yeah Jeff! Congrats.  Thank goodness for that dog.  Great memory.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 2, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## strothershwacker (Jan 3, 2019)

Impressive stickbow live action! Yeyeyeyeye! As of 2019 I've gone traditional. You sir are An inspiration. Good job!


----------

